# AiO 240 für Intel I5 10600K



## neilerator (26. Februar 2022)

Hallo,

als Vorwarnung: ich kenne mich nicht groß mit Computern aus. Ich habe mir mit Hilfe von Freunden vor etwa eineinhalb Jahren einen PC bei Mindfactory zusammenstellen lassen. 

Nun das Problem. Seit kurzem ist die Temperatur meines CPUs im idle bei 40-50°C und bereits in Spielen wie LoL oder Genshin bei 90-100° was definitiv nicht sein darf. Aus Angst vor Schäden an der CPU habe ich andere Spiele wie Red Dead Redemption 2 gar nicht erst getestet. Ich habe eine MSI MAG CoreLiquid 240R, die ich jetzt höchstwahrscheinlich austauschen muss.

Kann mir jemand eine gute 240er AiO empfehlen? Oder sollte ich lieber eher auf klassische CPU-Kühler setzen, obwohl die Optik dann darunter leidet? 

Da die Optik mir schon etwas wichtig ist und das mein erster PC mit Sichtfenster ist, hatte beim Auswählen der Teile darauf geachtet, dass der Großteil vom selben Hersteller ist, weswegen das meiste bei mir von MSI ist. Aus dem Grund würde ich es bevorzugen, wieder eine MSI WaKü einzubauen. Ich habe nur leider keine Ahnung wie langfristig sich die übrigen MSI Wasserkühlungen halten; nach meinen jetzigen Erfahrungen bin ich etwas skeptisch geworden.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen. Bitte entschuldigt meine Unkenntnis.

Gehäuse: MSI MPG Gungnir 110R, Midi Tower
Motherboard: MSI MPG Z490 GAMING EDGE WIFI
Prozessor: Intel i5 10600K 
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce RTX 2070 SUPEr Gaming X Trio
Netzteil: 750 Watt Corsair RM750 80 PLUS Gold


----------



## Tolotos66 (26. Februar 2022)

Ich würde bei einem 10600K auf Lukü setzen. Er ist damit gut zu kühlen und gegenüber einer AIO absolut ausfallsicher. Dazu kostet Dieser weniger und ist wartungsfrei.
Außerdem gibt es auch optisch sehr coole Lüftkühler.
Gruß T.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (26. Februar 2022)

Wenn's eine AiO werden sollte, würde ich entweder die Liquid Freezer oder Alphacool Eisbaer (gibt's auch mit Beleuchtung)...


----------



## neilerator (26. Februar 2022)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Ich würde bei einem 12600K auf Lukü setzen. Er ist damit gut zu kühlen und gegenüber einer AIO absolut ausfallsicher. Dazu kostet Dieser weniger und ist wartungsfrei.
> Außerdem gibt es auch optisch sehr coole Lüftkühler.
> Gruß T.


Danke für die Antwort. Hast du eventuell Empfehlungen an optisch ansprechenden Luftkühlern für eine 10600k?


----------



## Tolotos66 (26. Februar 2022)

neilerator schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. Hast du eventuell Empfehlungen an optisch ansprechenden Luftkühlern für eine 10600k?


Was passt denn an Höhe ins Case?
- Weiß
- Schwarz Matt/glänzend/pulverbeschichtet
- mit/ohne RGB
Gruß T.


----------



## neilerator (26. Februar 2022)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Was passt denn an Höhe ins Case?
> - Weiß
> - Schwarz Matt/glänzend/pulverbeschichtet
> - mit/ohne RGB
> Gruß T.


Ins Case passen maximal 170mm. Am besten wäre schwarz matt. RGB ist kein Muss aber wäre ganz nett


----------



## Tolotos66 (26. Februar 2022)

https://www.mindfactory.de/Hardware/Kuehlung+Luft/CPU+Kuehler.html/4/158:159:160:161:162:165:168
		

- Standardempfehlung Brocken 3
- Tt Macho. Top-Kühler und sogar mit orangenem Header
- BQ Dark Rock auch top, aber etwas teurer
Alle 3 kühlen mehr als aureichend und sehr leise.
Gruß T.


----------



## valandil (28. Februar 2022)

neilerator schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> als Vorwarnung: ich kenne mich nicht groß mit Computern aus. Ich habe mir mit Hilfe von Freunden vor etwa eineinhalb Jahren einen PC bei Mindfactory zusammenstellen lassen.
> 
> ...


Der Arctic Freezer II ist dafür ideal, dazu kostet er auch nicht viel mehr als ein guter Luftkühler und kühlt wirklich sehr gut. Ich benutze ihn selber seit gut 6 Monaten. 
Sowohl unter Windows als auch Volllast kann die Pumpe + Lüfter unhörbar eingestellt werden und die Temperaturen bleiben im sicheren Bereich.

Dazu gibt es 6 Jahre Garantie.


----------

